# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hi from South Africa

## Boesnot1

I am renovating my bathroom and hope to get some advice.

----------


## phild01

Welcome

----------


## r3nov8or

South Africa, hey? You are in the right place. Predominately an Australian forum, we know lots about sandpaper    :Biggrin:  
Welcome and bring on the questions  :Smilie:

----------


## Boesnot1

> South Africa, hey? You are in the right place. Predominately an Australian forum, we know lots about sandpaper    
> Welcome and bring on the questions

  ��Thanx
Hi

----------


## Whitey66

> ��Thanx
> Hi

  Aussies have been known to scratch their balls with sandpaper to allow them to swing more, I hope that clears it up for you?
Welcome to the forum.

----------

